# How fast will a 25hp move this boat?



## bronkobri (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm getting a nice little 15ft Rinken bass boat with no motor. Acording to NADA it's about 700lbs. I'm on a tight budget and can't afford a lot for a Gas motor. I've come across a 25hp Evinrude for a fair price. What would max speed be with this motor with a couple guys and fishing gear be?


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

Don't worry to much about speed as along as it gets you to and from your desired fishin spot it depend on how
Much gear and how
Many people are on the boat


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

You're not gonna win a race, but it will get the job done. You used to get a Tracker new, with a 25hp for the small boat package. The one I fished out of only had a 40.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I had a 15ft bayliner with a 50hp.....it used more then twice the gas on my new 18ft I/O 3.0liter I got to replace it....I was always at full throttle with the bayliner and the stingray was full till on plane then half.....way better on gas....it's like anything if you rum it a full throttle it will use gas especially loaded....my fishing boat I can get 3 to 4 trips trolling on 6 gallons


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Biggest concern would be can it SAFELY move you to safety say if a storm line suddenly rolls thru. So long as the boat is "swamp proof" and not overloaded, it should. Might check on a quick jettison handle. It may be idea for lake or reservoir fishing. Fishing the outer reefs up on Lake Erie might be pushing your luck, but for everything else locally, should be economical...keep in mind to gas AIN`T getting any cheaper. As for trolling, might be ideal! Would INSIST on seeing and HEARING it run 1st...


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

I had a 16Ft Aluminiun Deep v with a 25 evinrude on it . Loaded down wand with 2 people in it it did 17 mph and 19 mph with 1 person


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont know if you can use or want a outboard, but I saw a very nice 8hp on Dayton craigs list


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

A pull handle that drops an outboard overboard.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have a 16' aluminum starcraft row boat deep v with full floor and all the necessary gear on board and a 1955 25h.p. johnson and i can get up to plane and hit 21 mph.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

montagc said:


> Why would I want that?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That is an excellent question that I can't seem to figure out either! Storm rolling in, oh noes engine overboard!!! You just cocked the whole program! I think Lowell is having a flashback..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bronkobri said:


> I'm getting a nice little 15ft Rinken bass boat with no motor. Acording to NADA it's about 700lbs. I'm on a tight budget and can't afford a lot for a Gas motor. I've come across a 25hp Evinrude for a fair price. What would max speed be with this motor with a couple guys and fishing gear be?


It that a Rinker or a Renken? Is it fiberglass? I had a 15 Rinker Trihull with a walk though windshield with a 35 HP Evinrude and I couldn't get it up on plane. Took it back to the dealer and got a 80HP Merc and problem was solved...

So if the boat is like mine 5 -7 mph....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if it has the power to get you on plane i would guess somewhere in the low to mid 20,s. you would be much happier with a 35 to 50 hp. my brother n law had a nice little aluminum boat with wood floors and the windshield and bow, the whole bit. he had a 35 on it. with the 2 of us and all our gear it would top out right at 32 mph.

alot would have to do with the prop you have on the motor. your going to have to prop alittle low to get up on plane. but you dont want to go to low or your going to just turn rpm,s and not go when you plane off.

it sure would be nice if they would let you mount the motor and go for a test run. once the boat planes off everything changes. you lose most of the drag thats slowing you down. so if it will plane the boat off you have won half the battle.
sherman


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Assuming the boat swamps, the quick jettison drops the motor and keeps the boat from "butt diving"; sinking by the stern. Big enough motor+ swamped boat = hope you had your PFD UPON your person. Ditch the motor and almost any modern boat will float for months if not longer. Best guess would be you`ll get blown ashore (even if in Canada) in 48 hrs tops...


----------

